# Any love for Suehiro stones?



## eazypeazy (Aug 9, 2017)

Shopping around for my first synthetics, and the Suehiro (not the fancy Gokuymo line) seems to be a good price point for me. Any input on them vs other brands at similar price points? I'll be mainly sharpening Western knives, but hope to get a some Japanese knives in the future. Thanks.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 9, 2017)

Good feedback during sharpening


----------



## Mute-on (Aug 9, 2017)

Rika 5000. Excellent on both stainless and carbon. Can't go wrong


----------



## galvaude (Aug 9, 2017)

If you don't mind soaking the Rika 5000 is absolutely amazing. Great feedback, cuts fast, doesn't load up with swarf and work on most steel for kitchen knives. Its grit rating is a bit optimistic, I would say it finish more somewhere between 3000 and 4000. I'm fine with it, leaves a very useful bite/refinement compromise for me. When permasoaked, it is a great touch up stone.


----------



## KimBronnum (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a 6000 and an 8000 - don't know wich line. The stones are white. They need 5-7 min soaking and they give very nice feedback. Very creamy feeling and a super aggressive edge. 
- Kim


----------



## K813zra (Aug 10, 2017)

I like my suehiro stones. I have or have had most of the traditional line and the cerax stones.

The traditional stones need more of a soak but tend to have a creamier feel about them. Fairly aggressive and don't leave much in the way of shine. Okay for contrast but not in the same way as a natural. Good feedback all around. 

The cerax stones are slightly harder, need a light/quick soak. If you use them as splash and go they seem to leave a wee bit better polish but the stones will load up too. They are quick cutting and have good feedback, much better than a shapton for example, imo. 

Anyway, as I said, good stones. I like them and they are not bank breakers.


----------



## mise_en_place (Aug 12, 2017)

The Suehiro Rika 5K is favorably discussed here often. I have one and think it makes a great finisher. Good feedback and you don't need to soak it very long-- I've definitely used it after only about 2 or 3 minute soak with no ill effects. 

I also like it for a quick dry strop occasionally.


----------



## K813zra (Aug 12, 2017)

mise_en_place said:


> The Suehiro Rika 5K is favorably discussed here often. I have one and think it makes a great finisher. Good feedback and you don't need to soak it very long-- I've definitely used it after only about 2 or 3 minute soak with no ill effects.
> 
> I also like it for a quick dry strop occasionally.



The Rika does get good press but I think that people who like it would also like other stones from Suehiro's traditional line.


----------



## eazypeazy (Aug 12, 2017)

K813zra said:


> The Rika does get good press but I think that people who like it would also like other stones from Suehiro's traditional line.



Yeah, I would love to hear about other stones in their lineup if possible. How're the lower grit stones?


----------



## labor of love (Aug 12, 2017)

Cerax 320 is a very nice stone. prob my fave stone between 300-400 grit, a lot nicer than the king 300 I currently use.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 12, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Cerax 320 is a very nice stone. prob my fave stone between 300-400 grit, a lot nicer than the king 300 I currently use.



How do these two compare in terms of dish resistance?


----------



## labor of love (Aug 12, 2017)

Others are much better at analyzing stones than me-often little things don't bother me the way they may bother others. That being said I think cerax cuts faster(that could be disputed perhaps), has nicer feedback, how ever it does wear out at an above average speed yet it doesn't really clog. King wears slower, and it's cheap.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 12, 2017)

King doesn't feel like crap in use at all though, and cerax cost almost twice as much($30 vs $55-60?). Still, I think cerax is worth the extra money.


----------



## K813zra (Aug 12, 2017)

eazypeazy said:


> Yeah, I would love to hear about other stones in their lineup if possible. How're the lower grit stones?



I agree what what labor says about the Cerax 320, I love the stone, but it is not from the traditional line. Sadly, I have not used the Chemical 320, which is from the traditional line so I will be of no use there. The Akamon 1k is very reminiscent of a king 1k, maybe even a bit softer but faster. The Kouga (3k) is slightly harder than the Rika (5k) and slightly less muddy. It leaves a very similar edge and finish, though. It still feels quite creamy feedback wise. The Shiramine (6k) is more similar to the kouga than the Rika as it, while a medium soft stone, is still slightly harder and less muddy than the Rika. It leaves a finer edge but a similar cosmetic finish. I W8 leaves a matte finish that has fair contrast and reminds me of a Gesshin 8k. 

The cerax 320 and rika 5000 are the standouts, though, imo.


----------



## galvaude (Aug 14, 2017)

K813zra said:


> I agree what what labor says about the Cerax 320, I love the stone, but it is not from the traditional line. Sadly, I have not used the Chemical 320, which is from the traditional line so I will be of no use there. The Akamon 1k is very reminiscent of a king 1k, maybe even a bit softer but faster. The Kouga (3k) is slightly harder than the Rika (5k) and slightly less muddy. It leaves a very similar edge and finish, though. It still feels quite creamy feedback wise. The Shiramine (6k) is more similar to the kouga than the Rika as it, while a medium soft stone, is still slightly harder and less muddy than the Rika. It leaves a finer edge but a similar cosmetic finish. I W8 leaves a matte finish that has fair contrast and reminds me of a Gesshin 8k.
> 
> The cerax 320 and rika 5000 are the standouts, though, imo.



Do you have experience with the Cerax 1000 ? It looks like it's a fast stone but from what I have seen on videos, it seems to load up fast.

I'm sure the Cerax 320-1000, rika 5k and W8 would make a good set-up.


----------



## K813zra (Aug 14, 2017)

galvaude said:


> Do you have experience with the Cerax 1000 ? It looks like it's a fast stone but from what I have seen on videos, it seems to load up fast.
> 
> I'm sure the Cerax 320-1000, rika 5k and W8 would make a good set-up.



The cerax 1k is a good stone and a great value but I did not keep it. It sort of loads in that it stains but it does not stop cutting. It is a medium hard stone that is softer than a Chosera or so Shapton but still much harder than a King, for example. It cuts quickly and leaves a clean edge.


----------

